# 11x17 Printer- best bang for the buck



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am looking to purchase an 11x17 printer to use Magic Mix ink and Magic Jet B size paper.

What is the best one for the money??


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

I just bought a HP 9800 and it was only $299 at office max. I haven't done much on it yet . . . not sure about magic ink, still looking into that. I did buy some transfer paper from CONDE. It seams to work pretty good I did some test shirts and washed them they look great. . . so far If anyone has imput on this please let me know. I usually screen print for my buisiness, so this transfer stuff is new to me, but I think it will be good for thoses onsie twosie jobs that come my way


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If anyone has imput on this please let me know


Input on which aspect?


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

Is this purchase, type of equipment and transfer method good . . . I guess that's the imput I'm looking for


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find lots of tips of transfer paper in this section of the forum. If you do search for paper, you'll find some good recommendations.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Nix on the Epson 1280 it clogs every day!


----------



## jlee199 (Mar 21, 2006)

I also have a 9800 which I've used in my screenprinting business with great results. Since I'm new to heat presses I am wondering about the dye-based inks and whether they will hold up with repeated washings. I can't seem to find pigment based inks for this machine.


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

What about this magic ink everyone is raving about , 
I'm new to this too ( printing transfers) so I don't know much about it. But excited to learn, this would be great for specialty one or two pc orders. I screen and pad print also in my small shop.


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Magic Mix is a pigment based permanent ink. Works great and is very reasonable.

http://www.personalizedsupplies.com/archivalinks.htm

But, I use it in an Epson C86 printer which is designed for their "durabrite" pigmented ink, so I imagine that switching to a different pigmented ink is a natural transition.

Now the HP9800's I guess are dye based ink. I wonder if the nozzles are designed different and if pigmented ink would clog it. I am not sure I want to try it on a $300 printer unless I know people had success.

I think my best bet is to find an Epson large format printer that is designed for durabrite inks that also has a bulk ink system available for it.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Magic Mix fan here. So much so that I took the plunge and bought extra empty cartridges and bottles of bulk ink to refill myself. Yes, it's messy. But it was also my first time yesterday. PLUS, I will be saving some serious $$$ by refilling myself.

The Magic Mix ink is being used with my trusty workhorse circa 1997 Epson 900 (4-color non-chipped carts). The 900s OEM ink is "dye". After about 3 months, I have had no clogs with Magic Mix. I leave the printer on. If I'm not printing...I try to do a nozzle check every few days. I'm getting great results with TransJet II paper (known as Magic Jet at personalizedsupplies.com).

The ink dries completely so printing ahead of time and cutting is no problem.

I also use my Epson CX4800 as a backup printer. I'm using the OEM Durabrite inks. The Durabrite faded after first wash more than the Magic Mix. BUT, the Durabrite works great with MiraCool paper (a very difficult transfer paper).

You might want to peek around inksupply.com and see if they have carts for your HP? Or consider going with a continuous inking system (aka bulk ink, CIS).


----------



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

I wouldnt nix the idea of the 1280 so quickly, mine works very well with a MIS CFS System and the MIS Perpetual Archival Inks. If you properly maintain your 1280 (i.e. Turn it off when you are done using it, Do a head-cleaning everyday regardless of whether you are printing, etc.) you can squeeze quite a bit of productivity out of it. In addition, if you buy a warranty from Epson, if something goes wrong they simply cross-ship you another one and you send back the defective one. When my last 1280 had difficulties, the replacement process only took three days.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Impresspromo (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info , I sent an inquiry to Inksupply.com asking for product info for HP9800's


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Loftyendeavors said:


> I wouldnt nix the idea of the 1280 so quickly, mine works very well with a MIS CFS System and the MIS Perpetual Archival Inks. If you properly maintain your 1280 (i.e. Turn it off when you are done using it, Do a head-cleaning everyday regardless of whether you are printing, etc.) you can squeeze quite a bit of productivity out of it. In addition, if you buy a warranty from Epson, if something goes wrong they simply cross-ship you another one and you send back the defective one. When my last 1280 had difficulties, the replacement process only took three days.
> Hope that helps.


On page 56 of the 1280 owners manual quote:
Caution: To ensure good results, use genuine EPSON ink cartridges and do not refill them. Other products may cause damage to your printer not covered by EPSON's warranty. end quote.

I'm wondering what you told epson to be able to collect on the warranty. The 1st thing they asked me was, Are you using OEM carts. My second question would be if it works very well, Why did you have to replace it?


----------



## Loftyendeavors (Jul 17, 2006)

Simply put, I said nothing. Be firm and dont admit to the use of a CFS system. I believe however that there was a precedent set in court that protects people who are using re-fill cartridges. I'll try and do more research and get back to you.
Also -- I had to replace my Epson 1280 because it was a year and a half old and contracted the "Epson Disease" I.E. clogged print heads.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Loftyendeavors said:


> Simply put, I said nothing. Be firm and dont admit to the use of a CFS system. I believe however that there was a precedent set in court that protects people who are using re-fill cartridges. I'll try and do more research and get back to you.
> Also -- I had to replace my Epson 1280 because it was a year and a half old and contracted the "Epson Disease" I.E. clogged print heads.


That doe'snt sound like a very good reccomendation to me. I did not participate in the law suite and I have 2 1280's. The one I run OEM carts in is great, But the one that I set up for bulk requires cleaning every day or the nozzels clog.
I endorse Epson and their printers 100% and have used them almost exclusively for 20 years. As a matter of fact I think the dot/matrix that is up and running in the warehouse is almost that old.
The 1280 uses a microdrop technology in the nozzel design that is not condusive to the inkjet/trasferpaper/bulkfeed application. Quite simply put it prints great photos but I would'nt reccomend this one for transfers.
Being the inovators that they are I believe Epson has addressed and corrected this issue in the 2200. At least I would gather as much from feedback I have read on other boards.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Just an FYI...very active and knowledgeable Yahoo group just for Epsons.
Detailed information for folks up for DIY on your Epsons. I like saving $$$ for easy do-able fixes and work-arounds.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/EPSON_Printers/


----------



## Jovan (Jul 31, 2006)

CJK440 said:



> Magic Mix is a pigment based permanent ink. Works great and is very reasonable.
> 
> http://www.personalizedsupplies.com/archivalinks.htm
> 
> ...


 
You were saying you use magic mix in your durabrite epson printer, is there anything special you need to do, to do this or do you just refill and print? Thank you


----------

